# Saber Nero (Fate Extra) vs Saber Arturia (FSN)



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2013)

Rins Arturia


how does this go ?


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 26, 2013)

I thought Nero was considered the strongest version of Saber?


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Sep 26, 2013)

She certainly is if you account for the power up she got to fight against BB.


----------



## Psychlonius (Sep 26, 2013)

I haven't played Extra but doesn't Nero have Godhand like power to ressurect herself and is MFTL?


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Sep 26, 2013)

She's only MFTL after you unlock the Origin Power (Mythical Formal Wear) sealed by the Moon Cell. But OP is probably not including that version. Not sure if she can actually resurrect herself or if it's just game mechanics.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 26, 2013)

Nero got a power boost in CCC or something?


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Sep 26, 2013)

> Rani: I couldn’t find a way to seal the Ten Crowns, but I can formulate a countermeasure. Through analyzing the Ten Crowns, I acquired the access rights to the “Power of the Beginning” from the moon cell.
> The Ten Crowns are the start of human history, what could be described as the dawn of the light of civilization….
> In summary, it’s the power of the “Origin” (original model) from which human genes began. Anyone human should contain it within.
> So, I will add this ability to your Servant. If it’s power on the same level, the “Ten Crowns” should not be able to “undo” it.
> ...



Yes. 10char


----------



## zenieth (Sep 26, 2013)

Nero tames that ass.

Like all other women in her harem.


----------



## Solar (Sep 26, 2013)

Nero thread.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nero Rapes in this thread then.


----------



## MAPSK (Sep 26, 2013)

dat Holy Roman Empire


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2013)

> but OP is probably not including that version.


nope 


how would she do against other FSN Servants ? Herc, Gilgamesh etc. .. FZ/FSN only feats for them


----------



## zenieth (Sep 26, 2013)

Nero can't fight Herc, he's her idol

Nero and Gil overlap too much, but she doesn't mind the look of him

A rank luck, lollancer
lolcaster
lolarcher
lolrider
F Assassin could probably beat her


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 26, 2013)

If my memory serves well Nasu did release the "true" stats of the Fate/Extra Servants (so what would they be like if summoned for the Grail War).
And Nero had pretty abysmal ones, worse than even EMIYA/Archer's.
Albeit her Noble Phantasm might change things.
Again, I haven't played with Fate/Extra yet.
But based on this Nero gets stomped by anyone not called True Assassin.
Her "empowered" version from Fate/Extra CCC would be the other way around.
Based on what I heard, at least.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 26, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> If my memory serves well Nasu did release the "true" stats of the Fate/Extra Servants (so what would they be like if summoned for the Grail War).
> *And Nero had pretty abysmal ones, worse than even EMIYA/Archer's.*
> Albeit her Noble Phantasm might change things.
> Again, I haven't played with Fate/Extra yet.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA no


----------



## JustThisOne (Sep 26, 2013)

So, what is Nero's true stats?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 26, 2013)

D
D
A
B
A
B


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 26, 2013)

zenieth said:


> D
> D
> A
> B
> ...


Well, not much better still.
Kind of like a watered down Fake Assassin.
Then again, Servant stats are rather unreliable when it comes to Servant power.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 26, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> *Well, not much better still.*



hahahahahaha no

Any way you look at it

CCCBD?/DCCBE? is a hell of a lot worse than DDABAB




> Kind of like a watered down Fake Assassin.



Do you know some mystical Kojiro that I don't?


----------



## Kurou (Sep 26, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Nero tames that ass.
> 
> Like all other women in her harem.



/thread


why are people still posting


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 26, 2013)

Because it's a Nasu thread.


----------



## Shiorin (Sep 26, 2013)

Dat B rank NP.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 27, 2013)

did someone say nero


----------



## familyparka (Sep 27, 2013)

It ends in sex.

We all win.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Sep 30, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Well, not much better still.
> Kind of like a watered down Fake Assassin.
> Then again, *Servant stats are rather unreliable when it comes to Servant power.*



Even more so when one servant has EX Imperial Privilege to boost herself.


----------

